# Baker & La Nina



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

La Niña 2010-11

Average of 778inches?! World record for snowfall?! I think Baker just became a major Priority for my season.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I rode it a few times last year during the El Nino year and it was still super snowy and fun. I can't wait to get at it this season when it really dumps. Ahh, I love living in Western Washington.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

hey your name is like mine, hah
Baker is wicked!! Very snowboard friendly terrain.
Pack a rain coat.


----------



## NickinSummit (Sep 12, 2010)

I would love to get up to Baker someday. Almost moved to Seattle this year but ended up in Colorado instead. Oh well someday.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

on a below average yr Baker still gets hammered. on a la nina yr? make sure you bring your avy gear. beacon, probe, shovel. because they wont let u on chair 6 to ride inbounds with out them if its been dumping.. the only resort i've ridden regularly where you are required some days to have your gear for inbounds riding.. so awesome! if you live in the PAC NW and never been you might be missing out..


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

There are actually quite a few resorts that require avy gear to ride terrain inbounds. All of Silverton, the Ridge at Bridger bowl, I believe Big Sky has some limited access. Tons of spots in Canada too. But yeah, Baker gets puked on, and it definitely has sick terrain.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

hence: "the only resort i've ridden regularly where you are required some days to have your gear for inbounds riding.."

i wasn't sure any other resorts do that.. but i rarely leave washington


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Thankfully I have not run into this as I would be super bummed if I was told I couldn't ride the freshies! I can see why they would require them though on a deep day.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

NWBoarder28 said:


> Thankfully I have not run into this as I would be super bummed if I was told I couldn't ride the freshies! I can see why they would require them though on a deep day.


u just lap up the other freshies til they open up 6...but gotz to have the poo stick


----------



## Headhunter (Oct 22, 2007)

I love Mt.Baker. My favorite resorts when I lived in Tacoma in the 80's.


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

I would LOVE to go to Baker sometime ....one thing ive been wondering though is if its a la nina year and you're pushing 1000 inches of snow, isn't the avalanche risk often too big to go ride in the BC?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

swilber08 said:


> I would LOVE to go to Baker sometime ....one thing ive been wondering though is if its a la nina year and you're pushing 1000 inches of snow, isn't the avalanche risk often too big to go ride in the BC?


It depends on various factors of which I need to get more of a clue. But with 80 feet of snow falling there are opportunities and challenges that need to be calculated.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

I really love Baker. Especially when it is going off up there.

It is one of the few mountains that I have been to that actually feels like it cares more about riding than money. Feels like it has a soul.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

They need to get some high speed quads up there.


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Not necessarily, Certainly, you want to stay out of avalanche terrin in a big snow even or other sudden weather changes, but our maritime snow stabilizes really fast due to our rapid freeze and thaw cycles. Generally, within 36 to 48 hours after an even things are very safe.
> 
> What you have to consider is that not all of this snow falls at once. If you dig a pit, you will see the seasonal record like looking at tree rings. These layers do bond together through time and the right weather so the danger goes down pretty quickly after a snow event. Even a basic avalanche awareness clinic helps shed understanding on avalanche science. Holding a level 1 cert really helps you understand it more. I am thinking about getting the level 2 this year.


good stuff man thanks :thumbsup:

ill def be taking some avalanche classes when I move out west...cant be soon enough!


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

place is on the top of my list of resorts to visit. I know people from the pac nw that haven't even been there. I grew up in Philly hearing about the place non stop with its stories of epic pow. I have no idea how to couldn't go there if you lived in washington at any time.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Baker = Best mtn in the NW. Yeah I said it.


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

Planning on going for a week sometime in the new year. My buddy lives in Van and loves it there. 
Whats the best time of the season to go?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

so last week...ehhhh

YouTube - funnerprojects's Channel


----------



## Heckleberry (Oct 30, 2010)

AdamBQ said:


> Planning on going for a week sometime in the new year. My buddy lives in Van and loves it there.
> Whats the best time of the season to go?


That's a great question.. Having ridden Baker on the reg for the past five years I can tell you it can be hit or miss if trying to plan a trip. They can get hammered for three weeks straight and then have six weeks of sunshine (very rarely). I would say any time in Jan/Feb is a good bet. Everything should be filled in nicely by then and you're more likely to get some colder storm cycles.

Bring minimum 20K waterproof stuff and good layering. As others have said, a transceiver, probe, shovel, pack and avalanche safety knowledge are recommended. The ridable terrain quadruples w/ those if you know where you're going.

Have fun!


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah Jan/Feb was the plan. The two guys I will be going with and myself will all be getting our lvl 1 Certs before the trip, and we'll be renting the needed avy gear.

Most of my stuff is 15k, and it survived Whistler last year when it was raining on the bottom, snowing up at the top, so I can't imagine Baker is way worse than that. We'll see heh.

Can't wait. Already got collasple ski poles, snow shoes (no split yet), so it should be pretty awesome.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

AdamBQ said:


> Yeah Jan/Feb was the plan. The two guys I will be going with and myself will all be getting our lvl 1 Certs before the trip, and we'll be renting the needed avy gear.
> 
> Most of my stuff is 15k, and it survived Whistler last year when it was raining on the bottom, snowing up at the top, so I can't imagine Baker is way worse than that. We'll see heh.
> 
> Can't wait. Already got collasple ski poles, snow shoes (no split yet), so it should be pretty awesome.



It can be that bad..... And worse.

Baker has some strange weather patterns. I've never experienced wind like I have at Baker. Sometimes it just gets ridiculous between chair 5 and chair 8.

Baker has some of the most interesting weather. It can literally be sunny on one side of the hill, and blizzard on the other. It is a strange mountain lol.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Holding a level 1 cert really helps you understand it more. I am thinking about getting the level 2 this year.


I'm looking forward to getting my level 1 this season 



Lstarrasl said:


> They need to get some high speed quads up there.


Hell no they don't. It's fine just the way it is.



Shocktroop531 said:


> I know people from the pac nw that haven't even been there.


As do I, and it's sad. It's ~3hr. drive each way from Seattle, and getting up to the resort is trickier than other local hills. It's really not that bad, but when it's snowing, you're guaranteed to see cars in the ditch or flipped on their sides.

Baker is amazingly awesome for a smaller mountain, but can also easily turn nasty. It can be gnarly even inbounds, if you don't know where you're going. Good friend of mine messed up his knee on an icy chute and has only boarded maybe 2-3x since, in the last 4yrs.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Triple8Sol said:


> Baker is amazingly awesome for a smaller mountain, but can also easily turn nasty. It can be gnarly even inbounds, if you don't know where you're going. Good friend of mine messed up his knee on an icy chute and has only boarded maybe 2-3x since, in the last 4yrs.


The slow quads are there to manage the number of folks on the hill...so you don't get packs. If you are mobbing, they are short runs but after a few it is where you rest and pace yourself for laps.

If you haven't been or don't know your way around, just get well oriented (there's lots of hidden dangers) or find a local willing give the tour (be ready to keep up  ), there are places in bounds that only fools or true experts go, and if you see a gnarly seductive place and its not being hit by locals...there's a reason. I've spent abit of time in the first aid huts, the majority of folks are tourist and gapers that get trashed because they were in over their head, didn't see it coming…terrain, flat light, and snow reading skills are critical (can be fluffy on top, icy in the middle and slush on bottom), or they just didn't realize how tired they had become (btw, unfortunately about every year people die inbounds). Its a great hill to mob, but you got to have some quick reactions and technical skills. Locals are easily recognized by the way they mob...some tourist get really pissed because they are perceived as dangerous but most are in control. There is an assumption on the hill..."hey if you are skiing/riding here, you know your limits, what you are doing and we are not going to pamper your ass". If you are new to the sport or to the hill just take it easy, don’t stop in blind spots and below rollers and don’t fool yourself into thinking that because you see some local haulin ass and doing crazy shit that you automatically can; many of them grew up on the hill, have a healthy respect for it and know exactly where they are going even with 10 foot vis when its puking or the fog rolls. For the visitor, is not a lazy cruiser hill, you got to be on point and paying attention. Otoh it’s chill, legit, and a place to challenge your skills. 

BTW…if La Nina dances on the day of your visit, you will need a real poo stick, your regular stick will keep you to the groomers or swimming.


----------

